# Yeah, that is the future......



## RAKAMRAK (Apr 1, 2013)

The newest revolutionary sensor technology is here...

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2013/04/wavelength-detecting-sensor-eliminates-bayer-filter-triples-resolution

and they will let you use your EF lenses too


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 1, 2013)

On this day? On this DAY they release a revolutionary tech like this?!?!? I could only imagine the reception for the Ice Toaster if it was released today.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 1, 2013)

It's cold fusion, redux. Speaking of redux, plug Baceolus into your favorite Latin translator...


----------



## pierceography (Apr 1, 2013)

“We expect to have our camera on the market well before the Canon 200-400 f/4 IS lens is released"

Even for an April Fool's joke, that could very well be true. ;-)


----------



## Drizzt321 (Apr 1, 2013)

pierceography said:


> “We expect to have our camera on the market well before the Canon 200-400 f/4 IS lens is released"
> 
> Even for an April Fool's joke, that could very well be true. ;-)



Yea, when I got to this part, I went right...however true that is, Roger must be pulling our collective leg. Very fun read though, I wonder if any of that ever could actually work some day...anyway, it's a pleasant dream to have.


----------



## kyamon (Apr 1, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> It's cold fusion, redux. Speaking of redux, plug Baceolus into your favorite Latin translator...



Or try Dr. Parc with a mirror... Or dr. Lirpa...


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 1, 2013)

Metric light, oy! ;D

Jim


----------



## 9VIII (Apr 1, 2013)

Sometimes I wish they would just make a camera without the Bayer filter for low light images. I know no-one would buy it, but it would be cool.


----------



## Click (Apr 1, 2013)

“Current camera sensor technology is completely backwards.” Dr. Eno Lirpa / April One ;D


----------



## Rat (Apr 1, 2013)

> (...) our extensive research shows that very few photographers are interested in shooting nudes. At any rate, a person concerned about being photographed through their clothing can simply wear thick woolen underwear, which is an effective photon blocker.”


...giggle 



neuroanatomist said:


> It's cold fusion, redux. Speaking of redux, plug Baceolus into your favorite Latin translator...


I used a dictionary :-[


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Apr 1, 2013)

Y'all have no idea, though, how much I would absolutely love a camera that had a spectrometer at each photosite.

So would the entire fine art reproduction market, as well as practically everybody in the scientific community...forensics...what you could do with such a beast would be amazing.

Ah, well. Maybe I'll live to see the day when it isn't a cruel joke....

b&


----------

